# JCB 520 Loadall - Any info??



## parkwest (Jan 11, 2000)

Been looking at a new 520 LoadAll. They look like they are a very versatile piece of equipment since they can use all skid steer attachments. Has anyone have any info on their experience with this machine? Also, the local dealer gave me a price of $49k which included enclosed cab, 1yd bucket and forks. Is this a fair price?


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

Have only seen one once, but had a friend that almost bought one. He runs nothing but bobcat skidsteers and excavators and was very interested.

I haven't heard anything bad yet, but have always questioned the JCB name. My friend went with a KRAMER instead, which is a german made loader. So far, he's been very happy with it (except for everyone giving him 'hail the hitler' stances when he drives by). The 520's are interesting machines, but sometimes JCB gets a little ahead of themselves with innovations and forgets about longevity. I would try to get a good long demo for a week or so first, then try to talk to someone who has own one for a while. 

Is that a price with the backhoe?

steveair


----------



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

JCB make fairly good gear.Their backhoes are popular here.
Manitou and Merlo also make good tele-handlers.


----------



## parkwest (Jan 11, 2000)

Thanks you guy

The price didn't include a backhoe attachment. I found a used 520 on the net with 200 hrs - asking price $41K. It didn't have enclosed cab - $1700 option. 

I watched the demo tape on the 520 and they looked so versatile - like a souped up skid steer - I was wondering why I hadn't seen more of them out there.


----------

